# dirty street food



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

I love watching this shit!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

who wants to dirty Bulk!!


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

straight up savages


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

I dont know why i like watching this mess so much but i do..These people have a castiron stomach


----------



## stonetag (Oct 6, 2019)

Haha, look like the first guy is using book pages to slop the (food?) on.

Nothing to wipe your hand off after using it for a fork.


----------



## Trump (Oct 6, 2019)

Standard lunch break here that


----------



## Gabriel (Oct 6, 2019)

Not going to f-ing happen....ever.!!


----------



## Beserker (Oct 6, 2019)

View attachment 8602


That’s disturbing... I met their relatives not long ago...

I build homes, and have to go on warranty calls.  Believe it or not, this cooktop is only 2 months old in a brand new home.  A couple of their burners quit igniting... go figure.  The smell of curry makes me ill anymore... especially in the morning!


----------



## The Tater (Oct 6, 2019)

That’s gonna be a no from me dawg....


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 6, 2019)

Those folks eat rats. Once I saw a video of that, nothing surprises me about them anymore. Dirty shit right there.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

This isnt a racist thread about indians lol.....Just nasty street food u fuks


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 6, 2019)

Me I would puke right away ..I have a very weak stomach for nasty shit


----------



## Seeker (Oct 6, 2019)

Not one fork was used, not single morcel of food spilled. A country of 1 billion people. You better believe everything is eaten over there. If we don't start protecting our borders, this will be us in 10 years.


----------



## HH (Oct 6, 2019)

I wonder if they list any Nutrition Facts?


----------



## Lizard King (Oct 7, 2019)

Looks like Colon Blow 2000, ooffa


----------



## Bro Bundy (Oct 7, 2019)

that first guy is a straight up artist with that rice ball


----------



## BigSwolePump (Oct 8, 2019)

FFW to 3:23 - 4:23


This looks exactly like what they are eating.


----------



## SFGiants (Oct 8, 2019)

I bet it's better then our fastfood that is pretty much handled the same way!


----------



## TODAY (Oct 8, 2019)

SFGiants said:


> i bet it's better then our fastfood that is pretty much handled the same way!


Probably better macros, too...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> straight up savages


@Intel.imperitive I found u and your cousins


----------



## Intel.imperitive (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> @Intel.imperitive I found u and your cousins


I am not ugly. Just anorexic.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 2, 2022)

Intel.imperitive said:


> I am not ugly. Just anorexic.


nah your ugly as hell


----------



## Yano (Apr 2, 2022)

Kulfi , "Indian Ice Cream"


----------



## JuiceTrain (Apr 2, 2022)

Bro Bundy said:


> @Intel.imperitive I found u and your cousins



I know this is normal for them but it just seems so wrong cleanliness wise lol 

finger food= chicken fingers, fries, sandwiches etc...not gravy, sauce and rice 😄😄

Just thinking about how're they're gonna clean their hands after is irritating me 

This is aggravating me mote than people horading at the free sample kiosk in costco


----------

